# [Heisec] Wurm manipuliert Datenbanken im Iran



## Newsfeed (23 November 2012)

Wie Stuxnet und seine Artverwandten zielt auch der neu katalogisierte Wurm Narilam auf Angriffspunkte im Iran. Der Wurm ist auf SQL-Datenbanken spezialisiert.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



















Weiterlesen...


----------

